# Google+ = ?



## pwp (Nov 15, 2011)

That's nice that CR is now hooked into Google+

As photographers there's something that we should be aware of regarding Google+

I've just read a published a report about Google+
Not only does it remove all metadata including copyright information, it can falsely represent who created the images uploaded to it. Nasty, naughty.....

http://artists-bill-of-rights.org/news/campaign-news/google%2B-deletes-copyright-metadata/

My feeling is that this greatly lessens the value of Google+. Are you really going to post images here?

Paul Wright


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 15, 2011)

i had no idea ... thx for sharing!


----------



## rocketdesigner (Nov 16, 2011)

It appears that Google+ maintains metadata upon download of your image but wants to avoid any copyright liability in displaying your image on Google Images. This would be in keeping with the traditional Google Corporate culture ... doing the very best they can to proliferate an image of openness, freedom, and accessibility -- while in reality doing everything they can to control your participation to their advantage.

[I am surprised they allow you to download your images, as in a Flickr account you have to pay for that privilege ... at least, the last time I checked].

In Google+, do you have a choice in allowing public access to your images ... or is that Picasa?


----------

